# Anyone Use The Tascam PocketStudio DP-008?



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 24, 2018)

Just reaching out to anyone that's used one of these very frustrating little recorders with any success. I've had this DP-008 for a few years now and it's so frustrating to deal with that I've put it back in the box a number of times to keep from hurling the little beggar at the nearest wall.

If someone has had some success getting decent recordings out of it, I would like to hear how that was accomplished. Things like microphones used, input levels, EQ compensation if any, things like that. Any help would be deeply appreciated.

TIA,
Kel


----------

